# Question



## Esmee (Jan 20, 2012)

I've seen a picture of a joint that I would like to use, but I don't know what it's called in English so I can't find any more information about it. Could someone help me?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's called a French cleat*

Used to hang cabinets on the wall. Easy to make by ripping a long piece at 45 degrees and using one half on the wall, the other on the cabinet.  bill


----------



## Esmee (Jan 20, 2012)

thank you


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The french cleat system will set whatever the cabinet and wall member combined thickness is away from the wall. For example if 3/4" is used for both parts, when interlocked, whatever the cabinet member is fastened to will be set off the wall 3/4".

In order to have the cabinet pull up tightly to the wall, if the cabinet sides protrude beyond the cleat, even a small amount, like 1/8", the sides will hit the wall first, and the cleat hasn't bottomed out. So, IOW, if the cleat on the cabinet is set in 7/8", the cleats will pull up.

Another method would be to take off the sharp points of the two cleats, so they don't interlock.










 







.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

This is a good video on it.

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/french-cleat-storage-system/


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I had an instructor/cabinet maker suggest using 30° / 60° with the 60° piece on the cabinet.

I haven't tried it but it does provoke some thought.


----------

